# Need taming tips



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

HI! I made a thread a while ago about my new Whiteface Tiel whom I got 3 and a half weeks ago, she was about 9 weeks old. She was rather skittish and timid when I got her, but has settled down some since getting her. She was also parent raised however had some (very little) human interaction daily.

She is comfortable sitting with us while she is in her cage(me and my family) and eats, drinks and preens with us around. She eats millet but only from her cage. She will not take any food from my hands. She plays with her toys (only one at the moment as she is scared of anything new I put in her cage) I will buy a new toy soon and just sit it in there while I am at school.

She steps up, but only after a little hissing at my hand, and she sometimes leans away but steps up after 1 second. Once she is out of the cage she is happy as Larry until she hears my other parrots outside. She gets very distracted by them and spends most of her time trying to get out to them. I want to tame her properly but I want to know if this distraction is disturbing her progress? She talks to and replies to me out of the cage but very quickly gets distracted by the birds outside.

She does not like my hand in her cage, but once out she will step up easily and sit on it happy as anything, as long as it is not in her face and and trying to touch her.

What are some taming techniques that I could use to get her used to my hand in her cage? I am sitting it in there for 5-10 minutes daily and she is getting better, but slowly. Also again is the parrots outside disturbing her taming progressions and any other tips and tricks to getting her to bond with me?

Thanks in advance! :tiel3:


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you considered clicker and target training? You can do it without having to spook her  Are they wild parrots or do you have aviaries?


----------



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

I could try clicker training yeah she is interested in things that make noise 
The parrots outside are my personal parrots, but we also have wild birds sit in our trees and on our fences. I put Coco out there while I am at school each day and she is very happy to be near them.

:tiel3:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Taming Cockatiels ~ Step-By-Step


----------



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks heaps everyone, but my main question is: are my parrots outside the house distracting and disturbing Coco from progressing in taming, and if so, what should I do about them?

:tiel3:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

No, i don't think so.


----------

